# Question about sharpening a brand new Tanaka VG10 Damascus 210mm Gyuto



## testing123 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey guys,

I Just acquired a new Tanaka VG10 Damascus 210mm Gyuto, and while the edge is pretty decent out of the box I definitely feel like it's not at its peak yet (it still rips paper towels when I try to slice it but does paper with no issue - haven't done tomato or onion test yet). I'm fairly new to Japanese knives, but do have the 1k/6k King combo stone. I'd like to take the Tanaka to the stone, but I was wondering if it was necessary for me to start with the 1k then go to the 6k, or should I just go to the 6k and follow up with some stropping? Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## CutFingers (Apr 23, 2015)

Congrats...Tanaka makes really good inexpensive knives. Use it till it feels dull then begin sharpening. Start on the 1k and move up to the 6k...Finer stones can polish the edge and make it more refined but it can also make them feel dull if you round out the edges.

So basically I'd take the knife...run it for 15-30 passes on each side of the 1k...then do the same with the 6k...after that strop the edge on the 6k...Then wrap newspaper around the 6k...strop on the paper and you should have a heckuva edge. Paper is great


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 23, 2015)

Get a 220 - 400 grit stone and thin it out, then resharpen at 1K to set whatever angle you prefer and to remove any compromised steel from the factory edge, and then refine with the 6K


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 23, 2015)

No need to go that low. Just do as I do with my Tanaka here.

[video=youtube;bMW5vJ4krPE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMW5vJ4krPE[/video]


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 23, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> Get a 220 - 400 grit stone and thin it out, then resharpen at 1K to set whatever angle you prefer and to remove any compromised steel from the factory edge, and then refine with the 6K



If you were to go that route, you'd need to polish the thinning session with the 1K (or preferably an intermediary grit), otherwise there'd be some significant drag felt from the low grit finish IME.


----------



## testing123 (Apr 24, 2015)

Cool guys, thanks for the input. ..I guess I'll go ahead with a full (to me) sharpening job. I'll start with the 1k and will purchase a 400 for the next time. Thanks again!


----------



## daveb (Apr 24, 2015)

You'll no doubt get some scuff marks on the damascus finish. If you go to amazon and order some micro mesh pads you'll be ready to deal with that when you're done with your first sharpening. Wet/Dry sandpaper will also work but is harder to work with.


----------



## riba (Apr 24, 2015)

1000 grit will raise a bur pretty quickly on a tanaka vg10 in my experience, no need for a 400 grit. Have fun!


----------



## testing123 (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm looking forward to it. . The knife just came on Monday and I've only had time to sand down the choil and spine, and treat the handle with oil and wax. I figured I'd do all that before tackling the sharpening.


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 24, 2015)

The 220 or 400 would be only for thinning if you wanted to, or taking care of any significant chips should there ever be one. but as you can see here many feel it is not necessary


----------



## chinacats (Apr 24, 2015)

If it's a decent edge, I see no reason to go before your 6k to begin...just wasting steel if it doesn't need it.


----------

